# Cow milk vs. Goat milk soap experiment



## Ark

Would someone mind telling me the difference you have noticed between goat milk soap and cow milk soap?
I did an experiment the other day - to see how it turned out go to: http://four-mile-farm.blogspot.com/

I just used the simplest recipe possible. Milk, lard, and lye. I used lemongrass essential oil in both batches.

Which milk is *your  * favorite?


----------



## Ark

I know a certain someone on here is going to speak up in favor of cow milk.  So, maybe that someone could tell me why it "curdles" when you put the lye in. 

And, I just thought I would add that the milk I used was from our Jersey and it was fresh and raw, as was the goat milk from our own goats. Just thought I would point that out in case someone thought I was using nasty old store bought "chalk water". :baby04:


----------



## beaglady

I've used both and can't really tell the difference. Both were raw, fresh (before I froze them) and from local dairies. I don't make soap with the cow's milk anymore, simply because customers would invariably choose one with goat's milk over one with the cow's milk, regardless of scent.


----------



## kidsngarden

I've soaped with both and never noticed a difference in the soap or with the curdling, or ashing etc. (hate to say that as all I make is GM!) I do have customers who swear that GM is better than cows milk soap after trying both.

I actually was without GM for many months and unprepared with GM in my freezer so I used cows in many a batch so it wasn't just a one time thing. Had to adjust my labels to read "milk soap" instead of "goat milk soap".

To be honest, I think it's label appeal. I think GM is more popular in soaping circles and with the handcraft soap addicts and so that is what they buy. (again, hate to confess that as well!)

Bethany


----------



## Ark

Thank you both! 

Did you use full cream cow milk, or skimmed?


----------



## kidsngarden

Whole milk - but it WAS frozen homogenized from the store where as my goats milk is fresh frozen raw from my goats.

Bethany


----------



## Jen H

I haven't noticed any difference between whole cow's milk (local jersey dairy) and goat's milk (saanen). Goat's milk just has more label appeal right now.

Having said that, I use cow's milk in my egg yolk soap, and it sells like hotcakes. (of course, it's the hardest recipe I make...)


----------



## Ark

Thank you all!

I guess it's still a mystery as to why my Jersey milk has curdled the two times I have used it in soap making... :shrug:  

JenH, what is egg yolk soup and where are you selling it? I wanna come buy some!


----------



## linn

Have you tried freezing your milk until it is a thick slush and then slowly adding the lye as you stir? I have found this helps keep cow's milk from curdling.


----------



## Ark

Hi Linn, yes, that's exactly how I do it! Either freeze it to the thick slushy point, or freeze it into more solid cubes. It never gets really dark orange, or even dark yellow. The cow milk does turn yellow though, but the goat milk stays almost totally white. 
Personally, I prefer the goat milk, so I will only use cow milk from now on if I am short on goat milk.


----------



## Gailann Schrader

I use primarily goats milk, but ran out.

So I'm using store bought whole milk - both organic (on sale) and "regular."

what I've noticed is that the cows milk soap is somehow "harder" at the get go. (oops, I forgot to cut the soap into bars last night. I hope it's not too hard now)... And more whitish somehow.

And I was told (and it works well) to freeze the milk in gallon freezer bags laid on their sides so the milk is thinnish when frozen. Drop on a hard surface to break into chunks (or use a hammer). ps the bag will be destroyed. Put in bowl and put the lye over the top, stirring/folding until the milk is melted and the solution is all one. I use a stick blender to blend it up smoothly. USE EYE PROTECTION. Use at once. If you let it sit overnight, it will go yellow. If you use it immediately it will stay milk white.


----------



## Gailann Schrader

Oh, and I've made egg soap (I use the white too) and just use a stick blender to break up the egg "flowers" (think egg drop soup look). It works well.

I love my stick blender.

USE EYE PROTECTON. :soap:


----------



## Jen H

Egg yolk soap is just that. A milk soap with yolks added. The yolks like to curdle, so it's finicky to make. And the lather is soooo nice.

It hadn't even occured to me to use the white as well. Obviously, I need to do some experimenting tonight!

Ark, I sell my soap at our store - Crossroads Grocery. When I'm done sorting out the payables (it's bookwork day - ugh!), I'll pop down and set a bar aside.


----------



## Ark

Oh, SOAP. Duh, why did I think you said egg yolk SOUP? Guess I just never imagined egg yolk SOAP.    
Do you put the yolk in after the lye, but before the oils? Sounds interesting, but why cant I find any recipes online?!

And, *WHY * would I rather make soap than Thanksgiving dinner? THAT is the question. :shrug:


----------



## Jen H

I actually add the yolk to the oils and blend it in really well before adding the lye/milk.

As for recipes; to make a milk soap, you just use milk instead of water in any given recipe. If you want to add egg, figure out how much the egg weighs and subtract that amount from the milk (or other liquid).


----------

